# Wind direction?



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you guys set with the wind blowing in your face. Blowing away from you or cross winds.

Which works the best for a beginner?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

for a beginner, i'd go wind at your 12 against you or wind at 9 and 3 cross. i would stick with that. never away. 
xdeano


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hell, not even for just beginners. Everyone wants to set up with a wind either in ur face or a crosswind. When is setting up with the wind at your back a good idea? I'm not being a smartass, I'm asking literally.


----------



## wm11 (Feb 19, 2007)

I am the one that posted the mid michigan help post, and that is what some one replied, that is why i am asking. It didnt seem right to me, but I havent killed a yote YET!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

you'd better have damn good scent control if you plan on setting up with the wind at your back. couple weeks ago i had a double comin hard from the wrong direction. they yotes were where i thought they weren't. i caught movement when i glanced over my shoulder once and as soon as they got a couple hundred yards downwind of me they switched the direction they were running...in a hurry. they didn't even miss a stride. busted me like nobody's business.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Not to tick anyone off or anything, but a well known custom call maker sets up with the wind at his back most of the time (his theory is they will circle and he shoots them prior to them entering the scent cone). Other than that I don't know much about the details of his hunts. He kills a good number of coyotes. The only time I have ever tried it was when we had 30 mph winds to help our sound carry and we ended up shooting 1 and calling in another 2. I don't do it otherwise.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

I've probably killed more coyotes then most people you know in the last 43 years. If you face into the wind when you make a stand, alot of the coyotes are going to be coming in behind you that you'll miss, about 80% of em.

You can put an e-caller upwind of your stand and hope you see the coyote trying to cross your wind, that is not the best way to play the game.

Fallguy the man you are talking about is Dr. Ed Sceery, most all the oldtimers do it that way. Only since the internet have we seen or heard of callers watching upwind.

Knowing a coyote usually heads downwind, Why would anyone want to be watching upwind?

Bottom line is you can do it anyway you want but you'll be more successful watching where the coyotes normally are heading.

I'm a southwestern caller, maybe the coyotes head upwind in other states? lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny B I wasn't referring to Ed Sceery but that is interesting to know that he does it that way. The guy I was referring I wouldn't consider an old timer and he is based out of Iowa.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i have called with the wind too on really windy days just to get the sound out, but if there's one specific area where i think a yote is hanging out, i'm not gonna set up with the wind blowing right into it and start calling. i guess i'd probably set up with a crosswind or something. make the yote commit to coming out of the cover, but give yourself enough time to line him up for a shot.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

The large majority of my stands are made with my back to the wind, and facing downwind for just the reason Danny B gives.

With lots of wooded areas around here, my philosophy is with my back against the brush and my FX3 and decoy down wind and a bit to my left or right, I can see anything coming from downwind. As Fallguy said the trick is to shoot before the coyote gets into the scent cone.

If I pull something upwinds from out of the woods, I can spot it to my left or right when it focuses on the FX and decoy and exposes itself outside the brushline or begins its circling to get downwind.

This method pays off better for me than facing upwind but there's no sure-fire method -- the yotes up here still give me the slip all too often.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

good point...i can see where with that set up, you would want your back to the woods and facing downwind. makes sense


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Now they call it a "scent cone"? I just call it downwind lol. None the less, that's the right idea. Kill em before they get there. :beer: 
Fallguy, are you talking about the old man from Iowa named Rich Cronk? He's one of the good old boys if that's who you mean. I met him in Arizona once, really a great guy.


----------

